
Foxconn Considering Building Plant in U.S - JumpCrisscross
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/22/business/foxconn-might-build-plant-in-us.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20170123&nl=dealbook&nl_art=14&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&referer=
======
ainiriand
Well, work conditions are not that different now between China and US as they
were in the past, so makes sense.

